

How bit.ly is living in a multiplatform world, and not just Twitter - OmMalik
http://www.borthwick.com/weblog/2010/04/16/bit-ly-and-platforms/

======
rob_biden
Good luck bit.ly. However, even if less than 1% of their shortened urls come
from twitter.com, I bet that 99% come from 3rd party twitter clients. And
there is no doubt twitter will release an api along with its own url
shortener. At this stage, I bet 99% of twitter client will use it as the
default shortener (the remaining 1 beeing tweetdeck who'll be forced to use
bit.ly because betaworks is an investor in both). In a nutshell, this is
bullsh*t for the few corporates who've just gone pro and were most probably
asking questions. Replicating bitly's "real-time" tracking features will be a
no-brainer for twitter, all the more they will have to do it for obvious
advertisement tracking purposes (they will need to provide analytics to their
advertisers). So bit.ly is dead, but I have no doubt Jon Borthwick will manage
to sell it to a clueless buyer after failing to agree on terms with twitter
last december.

